
Twitter Censored Hashtags Critical of Hillary During US Presidential Election - nebula
https://swarajyamag.com/insta/twitter-censored-hashtags-critical-of-hillary-clinton-during-us-election-is-india-next
======
mankash666
What use is big data & sentiment analysis of Twitter if Twitter itself isn't a
trusted Oracle? And then you wonder why the predictions forecast the results
all wrong

